# Qlab and a internet URL live video stream?



## NickVon (Oct 7, 2014)

So the official search results came back with close to nothing on this. The primary reason i can imagine it's not directly supported is Figuer53 (Qlab) has no guarantee of the video sources for quality, through the interwebs.

I've attempted to setup VLC through some very intricate terminal commands and python runtimes to be able to open a Livestream, Ustream, etc url, but It's been beyond even my ability to figuer out. 

I'm curious if there is away to connect to a livestream source in Qlab using a "virtual Video input", which is a term i discovered in another thread here.

I'd love to be able to open a Stream URL and send it to a custom display as a cue.

Our venue doesn’t do the livestream viewing events that often but, I'm looking for a better more formal, clean way to present them.

Any additional thoughts or guides to Set VLC up for connecting to Livestreams's and such, much appreciated. The Directions on http://livestreamer.readthedocs.org/en/latest/, where beyond me.


----------



## themuzicman (Oct 7, 2014)

Try the QLab Google Group, the QLab tech support team frequents that, along with many smart people focused primarily on QLab.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes. Visit the Qlab group

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/qlab

Then say that you want to project a live screen capture. You should be able to do this via Syphon and a camera cue.


----------



## NickVon (Oct 8, 2014)

to Carlify: I'm looking to use an External Internet Livestream feed, to insert into a Video Cue for projection.

I did do searching through those groups but didn't find any answers or questions as far as pulling someone else "livestream" into Qlab. Maybe it's time to ask though.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Oct 8, 2014)

I understand. Syphon is a digital, internal video system. You can pass video from one application to another. The Camera Cue in Qlab can use Syphon as an input to project as needed. So you could pull up the live stream in an internet browser, live screen capture to syphon, and display it that way. 

Another application to check out would be ProPresenter. This is primarily a church software, but it can display a URL. 

The best thing for you to do however would be to go to the google group and not simply search, but to ask. It's filled with people who would love an excuse to figure something like this out. And quite possibly, people who _have_ figured it out, just haven't posted anything. 

Be sure to be very specific. What are you inputing, what are you outputting. Why is Qlab the important hinge pin?


----------

